# sprinkler timer location issue



## the carpenter (Jan 15, 2009)

Just purchased the Rainbird ISA-304 indoor sprinkler timer and had planned on putting it in the furnace room. A quick leaf through the quick start guide and it tells me not to put the timer within 15 feet of a major appliance and it gives the examples of a fridge and an air conditioner.

This totally screws up my location of the furnace room if the electric furnace and electric hot water tank are considered "major appliances".

The main installation instructions say nothing about this "15 foot rule" , just the "quick start guide" says this.

Anyone have any idea why this 15 foot rule is there? I'm really thinking about ignoring it.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

On the Rainbird site, I found the statement below. If you have an electric water heater, its not going to produce any interference. Your furnace motor might. Sounds like Rainbird prefers to print disclaimers rather than invest in proper filtering and shielding of their electronics.


CAUTION: 
To minimize electromagnetic
interference, select a location at least 15 feet
(4,6 m) away from high-draw motors, such as air
conditioners or refrigerators.
Never share a 120 VAC circuit with pumps, motors,
shop tools, etc. as they may interfere with the​correct operation of the controller.
​


----------

